

Pittsburgh Parking Enforcement's license plate database open to public - georgecmu
http://newsinteractive.post-gazette.com/tracking/

======
DerpDerpDerp
How is this not going to turn in to a stalking tool and an effective give-away
of citizen privacy to companies looking to profile the members of the public?

Edit: For that matter, does the state have the ability to give away the
commercial value of my travel information without compensating me for it?

